# Save Money On High-Quality Stock Art With New Great Dane Graphics Subscription Plans



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Dane Graphics has redesigned its website and its stock art options and now offers affordable, flexible subscription plans that will let you tailor purchases to your needs. The company offers full-color, royalty-free artwork for screen printing, digital printing, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, embroidery and cut vinyl designs.

Choose from three monthly plans for stock art, embroidery designs, or stock and embroidery art combined. Each month you get 200 downloads. One file is a download. Save even more money with a yearly plan. 

You choose what art you want and never need to worry about paying for a library or package of designs you will rarely use. It’s the most cost-effective way to purchase art, and you are able to take advantage of having full access to new designs that are added every month. There are thousands of images to choose from in all the most popular categories. 

Screen printing files are separated using simulated process color separations and saved as DCS 2.0 .eps files for easy importing. Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and .eps files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used. Applications include apparel, signs, brochures, and ad presentations. 

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, print and cut) dye-sublimation, digital transfers (inkjet and color laser), or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVD, and Operation Screen Print - Mission 1: Killer Black Shirts.


----------

